# Reviews on my two boards: Skate nanner 08/09 and Nitro Team 07/08



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

How many times have you ridden the banana this year?? No problems with it peeling or de-laminating?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I have ridden it for about 8-9 trips and I have not seen any peeling what so ever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

It will peel if you ride hard enough, besides that its sick


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

I rode my buddy's 08/09 Skate Bananer this past weekend and its also a 152. With my 10.5 DC Phases I had no trouble with toe drag. Medium Union bindings set a -15 -15.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

i heard you can ride 11's on a banana as long as you are duck


----------

